# 2 Cats Found a Home



## Lexy (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am hoping anyone here on the Cat Forum can help me out.

My bosses neighbor is moving to Arizona next Tuesday and the person he had arranged to take his to cats backed out yesterday. 

He can not take them with him and is desperate to find them a home before he leaves.

He has 2 male indoor cats that are neutered and declawed. They are 8 and 10 years old. I do not know what type of cats they are but could find out.

If you can think of someone or you can help me and live in Michigan please let me know. You can either PM me or email me at [email protected]

Please help these kitties find a home.


----------



## Lexy (Sep 6, 2005)

These 2 cats found a home this weekend!


----------

